

Why Google Won’t Be A Victim Of Twitter & Why John’s Theory Is Flawed  - mkmark
http://blog.betterlabs.net/2009/02/09/why-google-wont-be-a-victim-of-twitter-why-johns-theory-may-be-flawed/

======
nx
Is it me or the sole idea of Twitter killing Google sounds incredibly
ridiculous?

~~~
iamwil
I don't think it's as much Twitter killing Google, as it is a recognition that
there's something new bubbling up, where Twitter is the poster child. While
Google has dominated traditional search, this might be an area where one can
grab a foothold. That's as much as I read into it.

------
Angostura
Having read both of these, I can't really see why Google could simply refine
its existing news section to incorporate ephemeral data.

------
TrevorJ
I have routinely found recent HN posts on Google -indexed a matter of minutes
or hours after they were created. Google knows the value of up-to-the minute
information and I am sure they are working on solutions.

